# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Videopoker & studi di settore

## La matta

Chiedo scusa in caso fosse argomento già affrontato: purtroppo la funzione ricerca all'apparenza non funziona.
Il quesito è questo: per un bar, i ricavi delle macchinette mangiasoldi, dove vanno indicati nel quadro F dello studio UG37U? 
Questi ricavi, che ai fini iva generano un prorata perchè non vengono considerati occasionali, possono rientrare al rigo F1, dove vanno riportati  _... lammontare dei ricavi di cui
alle lett. a) e b) del comma 1 dellart. 85
del T.U.I.R. cioè dei corrispettivi di cessioni
di beni e delle prestazioni di servizi alla cui
produzione o al cui scambio è diretta lattività
dellimpresa e dei corrispettivi delle cessioni
di materie prime e sussidiarie, di semilavorati
e di altri beni mobili, esclusi quelli
strumentali, acquistati o prodotti per essere
impiegati nella produzione._??? 
All'apparenza no. 
Sono allora altri proventi considerati ricavi, che vanno indicati
nel rigo F02:  _lammontare degli altri proventi
considerati ricavi, diversi da quelli di
cui alle lettere a), b), c), d) ed e) del comma
1 dellart. 85 del T.U.I.R.,_ ??? 
O vanno invece qui?  _nel rigo F05, gli altri proventi, compresi
quelli derivanti da gestioni accessorie. La
gestione accessoria si riferisce ad attività
svolte con continuità ma estranee alla gestione
caratteristica dellimpresa._ 
Mentre, all'apparenza, non potrebbero rientrare  _nel rigo F08_, dove va _lammontare dei ricavi conseguiti
dalla vendita di generi soggetti ad aggio
o a ricavo fisso. Sono considerate attività
di vendita di generi soggetti ad aggio
o a ricavo fisso, quelle riguardanti:
 la rivendita di carburante;
 la rivendita di lubrificanti effettuata dagli
esercenti impianti di distribuzione stradale
di carburanti;
 la rivendita, in base a contratti estimatori,
di giornali, di libri e di periodici, anche
su supporti audiovideomagnetici;
 la vendita di valori bollati e postali, generi
di monopolio, marche assicurative e
valori similari, biglietti delle lotterie, gratta
e vinci;
 la gestione di ricevitorie totocalcio, totogol,
totosei, totip, tris, formula 101;
 la vendita di schede e ricariche telefoniche,
schede e ricariche prepagate per la
visione di programmi pay per-view, abbonamenti,
biglietti e tessere per i mezzi
pubblici, viacard, tessere e biglietti per
parcheggi;
 la gestione di concessionarie superenalotto,
lotto e simili;
 la riscossione bollo auto, canone rai e
multe;_ 
Però gli altri proventi F05 non vengono considerati dallo studio ai fini della congruità, sebbene per produrli si usufruisca della struttura aziendale.
E nel caso specifico, questi proventi da mangiasoldi hanno un peso molto importante sul totale degli introiti del bar. 
Il professionista che se ne occupava in precedenza ha accorpato tutti i ricavi in F01 per l'anno 10x09, forse anche perchè il bilancio lasciava parecchio a desiderare in termini di ricarico. 
Io però non sono affatto convinta... Come lo quadro questo cerchio?  :Big Grin:  
Grazie a tutti  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

A mio giudizio, la prima osservazione che va fatta per risolvere il problema dell'allocazione dei ricavi è: qual è il tipo di contratto che pongono in essere con il proprietario delle slot-machine ?  Secondo alcuni si tratta di contratto di locazione di spazi. Se così è rispetto all'attività di bar, si tratterebbe di gestione accessoria che con le conseguenze che lei ha tratto. Successivamente, però, va approfondito il peso economico (in pratica devo chiedermi quanto ricavo dalla presenza delle slot - machine nel mio locale) derivante dalla macchine mangia-soldi. E in tal senso potrebbe in alcuni casi configurarsi, sia pure in via secondaria, che l'attività principale non è quella di bar, ma quella derivante dai giochi !  
E allora ?  Premesso che non può parlarsi di una trasformazione giuridica dell'attività di bar (con tutte le conseguenze in termini di obblighi, autorizzazioni, ecc..) si dovrebbe concludere che l'attività è allo stato di fatto paritetica rispetto all'attività giuridicamente dichiarata (il bar) con la conseguenza che i ricavi delle slot-machine, andrebbero sommati ai ricavi del bar. 
Una lettura semplicemente letterale delle istruzioni non credo possa aiutare a risolvere il dubbio senza una rilettura sistematica calibrata sull'attività effettivamente svolta. 
Saluti

----------


## La matta

In effetti sarebbe tutto molto più chiaro se si trattasse di una locazione di spazi. Ma allora sarebbe da fatturare al 20%. Invece qui si tratta chiaramente di ricavi art. 10 - che tra l'altro generano dei problemi di prorata.
Effettivamente è una zona molto grigia, nel senso che comunque essendo la quota di competenza del bar di importo rilevante rispetto al totale incassi (stiamo parlando del 50%, punto più punto meno) diventa difficile anche gestire il discorso attività secondarie.
E' questa un'attività secondaria? Non è che per un paio di macchinette che viaggiano a mille devo dichiarare una sala giochi...
Però i ricavi delle mangiasoldi, se dichiarati in F1 o F2, influiscono sul ricarico, e neanche questo è molto giusto!
Ho l'impressione che comunque si guardi la situazione, si presti il fianco a critiche in caso di controlli Ade  :Frown: 
Grazie mille!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Beh, l'entità dei ricavi che da un'attività derivano, sono fondamentali per qualificare la mia attività principale.  
E' altrettanto vero inoltre che è importante considerare che in assenza di un obbligo di separazione dei ricavi (cosa che è venuta meno con l'abrogazione del modello annotazioni separate per i casi di multiattività) fare dei distinguo per dire come faccio utile, mi sembra un esercizio che nel modello statistico a poca rilevanza. 
Specie se poi la normativa predispone modelli che non colgono gli effetti di una molteplicità di attività tutte concorrenti all'obiettivo dell'utile. 
Dal mio punto di vista, se mi rendo conto che per fare risultato (margine se vuole) devo installare qualche slot machine, essendo il mio un bar di periferia lontano dagli uffici o dai centri direzionali (magari situato in qualche quartiere dormitorio) dove appare difficile vendere a sufficienza panini, cornetti e cappuccini, non vedo come si possa dire che i ricavi derivanti dalle slot non sono ricavi da attività principale, essendo la mia un'attività di somministrazione ed intrattenimento, ritengo che ogni elemento, ogni risorsa, fornisca il suo contributo alla formazione dell'utile. 
Se poi non è così vuol dire che il modello statistico non è adeguato e va contestato nelle sedi opportune quando bisogna fornire le spiegazioni delle proprie scelte contabili. 
Saluti

----------


## La matta

Giuestamente... grazie  :Smile:

----------


## shailendra

> In effetti sarebbe tutto molto più chiaro se si trattasse di una locazione di spazi. Ma allora sarebbe da fatturare al 20%. Invece qui si tratta chiaramente di ricavi art. 10 - che tra l'altro generano dei problemi di prorata.
> Effettivamente è una zona molto grigia, nel senso che comunque essendo la quota di competenza del bar di importo rilevante rispetto al totale incassi (stiamo parlando del 50%, punto più punto meno) diventa difficile anche gestire il discorso attività secondarie.
> E' questa un'attività secondaria? Non è che per un paio di macchinette che viaggiano a mille devo dichiarare una sala giochi...
> Però i ricavi delle mangiasoldi, se dichiarati in F1 o F2, influiscono sul ricarico, e neanche questo è molto giusto!
> Ho l'impressione che comunque si guardi la situazione, si presti il fianco a critiche in caso di controlli Ade 
> Grazie mille!

  Voglio solo segnalare che l'opinione prevalente, mi pare anche su questo forum (eh, la funzione cerca...ma io l'avevo già usata quando ho avuto una questione simile) sia che questi ricavi non diano luogo a pro-rata in quanto conseiderati ricavi accessori. Per l'altra questione io li metto tranquillamente insieme agli altri ricavi nel modello degli studi di settore

----------


## La matta

> Voglio solo segnalare che l'opinione prevalente, mi pare anche su questo forum (eh, la funzione cerca...ma io l'avevo già usata quando ho avuto una questione simile) sia che questi ricavi non diano luogo a pro-rata in quanto conseiderati ricavi accessori. Per l'altra questione io li metto tranquillamente insieme agli altri ricavi nel modello degli studi di settore

  Sicuramente il ricarico del bar ne trarrà giovamento  :Smile:  in certe situazioni può essere la differenza tra essere congrui e coerenti e lo scatenare una bufera di incongruità e incoerenze. 
Per quanto riguarda il prorata... beh, se la funzione di ricerca mi assiste, mi vado subito a cercare le discussioni. Avere qualche certezza sarebbe magnifico.
Grazie  :Smile:  
Edit: la funzione cerca non può essere convinta a trovarmi altro post se non questo :-(

----------


## shailendra

> Sicuramente il ricarico del bar ne trarrà giovamento  in certe situazioni può essere la differenza tra essere congrui e coerenti e lo scatenare una bufera di incongruità e incoerenze. 
> Per quanto riguarda il prorata... beh, se la funzione di ricerca mi assiste, mi vado subito a cercare le discussioni. Avere qualche certezza sarebbe magnifico.
> Grazie  
> Edit: la funzione cerca non può essere convinta a trovarmi altro post se non questo :-(

  I post citavano anche una sentenza della corte di giustizia cee del 29/04/2004 che indica che sono accessorie quelle attività esenti che comportano un uso limitato di beni e servizi indiepndentemente dal volume d'affari che comporta l'attività esente.
In altre parole, per esserci pro-rata dovrebbe esserci un'attività strutturata come ricevitoria....se hai solo delle macchinette per il video-poker o altri giochi, non si fa pro-rata.

----------


## L'italiano

Schematizzando: 
in *F1* vanno l’ammontare dei *ricavi* di cui alle lett. a) e b) del comma 1 dell’art. 85 del T.U.I.R. cioè dei corrispettivi di cessioni di beni e delle prestazioni di servizi alla cui produzione o al cui scambio è diretta l’attività dell’impresa 
in *F2* vanno  l’ammontare degli altri proventi considerati ricavi, diversi da quelli di cui alle lettere a), b), c), d) ed e) del comma 1 dell’art. 85 del T.U.I.R..... 
In *F5* vanno gli altri proventi, compresi quelli derivanti da gestioni accessorie.   
Osservo che l'attività del contribuente è somministrare caffè e cornetti e mettere a disposizione il videopoker. Sono queste "prestazioni di servizi alla cui produzione .... è ridetta l'attività dell'impresa". 
In F5 vanno altri proventi (sottointeso diversi dai ricavi)  
Per me  i ricavi da videopoker vanno senza dubbio allocati in F1.

----------


## La matta

Ringrazio entrambi  :Smile:

----------


## dani_b

Scusate se riapro questa discussione, ma penso sia preferibile piuttosto che aprire un nuovo topic. 
L'Agenzia delle Entrate, a seguito di un accesso presso un bar e relativo controllo sugli SS 2013 anno 2012, ha rettificato l'indicazione dei ricavi da videopoker, inizialmente indicati nel rigo F1, spostandoli al rigo F5, determinando uno scostamento maggiore (l'azienda si era adeguata).
In questo caso i ricavi derivanti dai videopoker (art. 110 comma 6 TULPS) rappresentano meno del 2% dei ricavi complessivi, quindi potrebbe anche starci l'interpretazione dell'AdE. Cosa ne pensate? 
Nel caso in cui, invece, i ricavi rappresentassero una percentuale maggiore, per esempio il 30% dei ricavi totali?
In questo caso ritengo che l'indicazione nel rigo F1 sia più corretta perché l'attività di "intrattenimento" non è più una fonte accessoria all'attività di bar, anzi, probabilmente la stessa attività di bar è fortemente condizionata dalla presenza dei videopoker e quest'ultimi rappresentano una consistente fonte di reddito per l'impresa. 
Attendo i Vostri pareri. 
Grazie!!!

----------


## L'italiano

La rettifica operata dall'Agenzia Entrate è un palese errore: i ricavi da videopoker sono, appunto, ricavi, e vanno nel rigo F1, costituendo essi "corrispettivi.... alla cui produzione .... è diretta l'attività dell'impresa", ancorchè rappresentassero una percentuale infima del complessivo volume d'affari.
In F5 vanno proventi diversi dai ricavi.

----------


## La matta

A meno che non li considerino alla stregua degli aggi.

----------


## dani_b

@ L'italiano
La loro motivazione è che non sono ricavi caratteristici dell'attività.
Hai qualcosa che possa sostenere la tua tesi? In rete non ho trovato molto, solo una risposta dell'Esperto Risponde datata 2011 che indica di inserirli in F5. 
Cosa consigliate di fare? La cifra rettificata è relativamente piccola (1.500 Euro) 
Mi preoccupano un po' di più altre realtà dove questi ricavi corrispondono ad una buona fetta sul totale e uno spostamento in F5 sarebbe problematico.

----------


## L'italiano

> @ L'italiano
> La loro motivazione è che non sono ricavi caratteristici dell'attività.
> ....

  E' vero che le istruzioni al rigo F05 menzionano attività estranee alla gestione caratteristica dell'impresa.
Ma esse poi citano casistiche veramente particolari. 
Altra considerazione è che se si pretende di non considerare i ricavi da videopoker come caratteristici (il che è ovviamente discutibile), bisognerebbe allora contestare l'utilizzo negli studi dell'incidenza dei costi (personale, energia elettrica, locazione, ecc.) relativi alle macchinette al fine del calcolo dei ricavi congrui.

----------

